# Time Required to get Case Officer Assigned



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

I had applied 176 family sponsorship visa on 28 April 2011. 

Till now i don't get case officer assigned . 

I send several emails to DIAC using post lodgement link but all in vain.


Kindly let me know following two things.

1 What is the exact priority of my above said visa ?
2 When is the case officer will assigned?


Thanks in advance,

Regards,
Sandeep


----------



## teqkillah (Jan 29, 2011)

sandeep malhotra said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I had applied 176 family sponsorship visa on 28 April 2011.
> 
> ...


1 and 2- It will really depend on your nominated occupation.


----------



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

Thanks for replying .
My ASCO code is 261312 Developer Programmer.
Hope some one help me to know when exact CO will be assigned.
Thanks once again


----------



## FWL (Jun 20, 2011)

sandeep malhotra said:


> Thanks for replying .
> My ASCO code is 261312 Developer Programmer.
> Hope some one help me to know when exact CO will be assigned.
> Thanks once again


No-one knows. You're in Priority 4 out of 5 and come from what DIAC classes as a high risk country so you'll probably be waiting a long while yet.


----------



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

that means i have wait for 1-2 years more oh my god


----------



## FWL (Jun 20, 2011)

sandeep malhotra said:


> that means i have wait for 1-2 years more oh my god


It's a long process.

At least you have your application in. From July 1st 2012 everything is changing and you will only be able to apply if Australia invites you. You'll get your visa, it might just take a while.


----------



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

FWL said:


> It's a long process.
> 
> At least you have your application in. From July 1st 2012 everything is changing and you will only be able to apply if Australia invites you. You'll get your visa, it might just take a while.


Thanks.
But DIAC always publish when Case Officer will be assigned in tabular format on its web site . And i did not get what it actually means. 
I am still looking for CO to be assigned as soon as possible


----------



## cic (Jun 2, 2011)

why are u so restless?

diac will assign u case officer when all applicant before u in 175;176 will get a case officer.

so instead of asking same question again and again just wait patiently atleast few months.

if still felling restless see timeline of other people and calculate time difference between lodgement date and case officer allocation.

another thing tell me what will happen to u if u get a case officer because our aim is visa not co.


----------



## aliciathoo (Jul 18, 2011)

Sandeep, I applied my v176 relative sponsored in june2010 in priority 3 n I was assigned a CO in april 2011 n got my grant in June 2011. 
Usually it takes ard a year to get ur grant depending in which priority.


----------



## Artemisa (Aug 31, 2010)

sandeep malhotra, 

You are the new P4 team. You can join us here:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...riority-3-now-priority-4-applicants-club.html

You can see the last update from DIAC here:
Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

You can also check the thread's updates here:
http://tinyurl.com/P3-Spread-Sheet

And you can add your details in spreadsheet:
http://tinyurl.com/P3-App-club-Form

As you can see in the spreadsheet, they are currently allocating from 12/2010 to 03/11. April won't take a long time. After CO allocation, if external checks are required, the process can take more than a year to finish.


----------



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

Thanks for answering my question Actually i got confused as some one told me that the priority of my visa is three.
Now i am waiting lets hope i too get visa soon .
thanks once again for answering me....


----------



## voddy (Nov 2, 2010)

sandeep malhotra said:


> Thanks for answering my question Actually i got confused as some one told me that the priority of my visa is three.
> Now i am waiting lets hope i too get visa soon .
> thanks once again for answering me....


Yes, Your priority was 3 but before July 2011. Now all of us who were in P3 are P4. but this doesn't mean we have to wait longer. Visit the P3 (now P4) club daily to be updated with latest news!

cheers!


----------



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

thanks a lot once again...


----------



## oksajeesh (Nov 7, 2011)

*475 Visa*

Hi 

Very useful info in the spread sheet. 
Do you have the similar spreadsheet for 475 visa class?

I have filed my visa application under 475 class in Aug 2011. Even though DIAC website shows Allocation has been made for applications till 30th Sep 2011, I am not yet contacted by a CO. Any idea?

Thanks
Sajeesh


----------



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

As per the web site of DIAC CO has been assigned to those who applied before 5 May 2011 for Priority 4 .

Please find below the Link for the same.

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

The data in above mentioned web site is updated on 23 Dec 2011

I applied on 28 April 2011 but CO has not been assigned yet,.

Kindly let me know what shall i do in such case.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Sandeep


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

sandeep malhotra said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> As per the web site of DIAC CO has been assigned to those who applied before 5 May 2011 for Priority 4 .
> 
> ...


Have you checked the online status of your application to see if there are any movements? If you have frontloaded all your documents, then CO will not make any contact with you, unless they require further clarification or additional documents. Your first and only communication with the CO in this case would be the email containing your grant letter.

If none of the above apply, then raise a PLE or call DIAC and enquire. It is a public holiday in Australia today, so I would suggest that you wait until tomorrow when DIAC will be open.


----------



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

Thanks i have checked the status of my applciation online. I found nothing excepth application being processed further dated 21 Nov 2011.
Moreover the status on DIAC web site has been updated on 9 Dec 2011 also and at that time CO has been assigned to those who applied before 30 April 2011.
I think at that time i already had been assigned CO but didn't get any formal communication from them. Atlast i am stil waiting patiently .

Thanks for your views.

This web siste is really grateful and full of relvant information.

Thanks to all .

Regards,
Sandeep


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

sandeep malhotra said:


> Thanks i have checked the status of my applciation online. I found nothing excepth application being processed further dated 21 Nov 2011.
> Moreover the status on DIAC web site has been updated on 9 Dec 2011 also and at that time CO has been assigned to those who applied before 30 April 2011.
> I think at that time i already had been assigned CO but didn't get any formal communication from them. Atlast i am stil waiting patiently .
> 
> ...


'Application being processed further' is oftentimes a sign that you have been assigned a case officer. Have the status of any of your documents been updated to either 'received' or 'met'? This is also a sure sign that you have a case officer.

You've definitely been patient, so I would definitely advise that you give DIAC a call or raise a PLE. It will set your mind at rest and at least let you know what is happening with your application.


----------



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

Thanks Please let me know what PLE stands for.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

sandeep malhotra said:


> Thanks Please let me know what PLE stands for.


PLE = Post Lodgement Enquiry


If you are not using an agent, I would advise keeping a close eye on your email, particularly spam mail, in case communications from your CO have been caught in your spam filter.


----------



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

Thanks now onwards I will be more vigilant while reading my mails.

I am constantly keeping an eye on spam mails too but if I delete it accidentally then i think will be a problem for me.

Thanks a lot 


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

sandeep malhotra said:


> Thanks now onwards I will be more vigilant while reading my mails.
> 
> I am constantly keeping an eye on spam mails too but if I delete it accidentally then i think will be a problem for me.
> 
> Thanks a lot 


If you check your status online, you will know when the CO sends you an email. A new line will be added, stating that 'Email sent to you', with the date that the email was sent. If you do not receive it, then you should contact DIAC and advise them. You are deemed to have received the email at the end of the day on which it was sent.


----------



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

Thanks i have checked the online there is no such links.
My visa type is 176 sponsorship by a family member and I applied online on 28 April 2011


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

sandeep malhotra said:


> Thanks i have checked the online there is no such links.
> My visa type is 176 sponsorship by a family member and I applied online on 28 April 2011


The same timeline shld be applicable as 175. Your application will be considered in priority 4. Check the DIAC processing times link in www.immi.gov.au or u can follow the timeline share excelsheet maintained by d fellow forum members to get an idea of the CO allocation timeframe.

Good Luck and All the best.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

MaddyOZ said:


> The same timeline shld be applicable as 175. Your application will be considered in priority 4. Check the DIAC processing times link in Department of Immigration & Citizenship or u can follow the timeline share excelsheet maintained by d fellow forum members to get an idea of the CO allocation timeframe.
> 
> Good Luck and All the best.
> 
> Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


Thanks a lot . I have checked on following link for Priority 4

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

Still CO has not been assigned and i also doen the Post logment Enquiry and they replied me to wait.


Thansk ....


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

sandeep malhotra said:


> Thanks a lot . I have checked on following link for Priority 4
> 
> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications
> 
> ...


Sometimes calling DIAC in these cases would help as well. As you are an April 2010 applicant, you should have got CO by now.

Good Luck....Cheers!


----------



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

MaddyOZ said:


> Sometimes calling DIAC in these cases would help as well. As you are an April 2010 applicant, you should have got CO by now.
> 
> Good Luck....Cheers!


Hello

An update is seen today which as follows 

*"22/12/2011 Application fee received"*

I am still in state of dilemma ..

Regards,
Sandeep


----------



## VISHESH (Jan 19, 2012)

*176 visa*

hi Sandeep

I am also in same boat like you i have applied for 176 family sponcered visa on 29 june 2011 but still no CO. I saw your application date is in april and currently every body who has applied before 15 may have been assign case officer. So can you please tell me update regarding yours?????
I hope you will give me answer

Regards
Vishesh


----------



## buzzvishwanath (Dec 1, 2011)

Hello guys

Refer to 
https://spreadsheets.google.com/spr...XNdG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE&output=html

Its from a thread running here on our forum. I hope it will be helpful for you guys. I used it for tracking my status daily.

Sit back and relax a CO will be allocation sooner or later.

Nowadays its happening faster compared to previous years.

Dont be bogged down by any negative comments against your post . I can relate to what you guys are going through.

Cheers


----------



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

buzzvishwanath said:


> Hello guys
> 
> Refer to
> https://spreadsheets.google.com/spr...XNdG1leVliMHFTWDkxcUlxY204N0ZXTEE&output=html
> ...


Got CO assigned Thanks to all of you ..

Please let me know what exactly is PCC form is .Shall i get it prepared before CO asked me.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

sandeep malhotra said:


> Got CO assigned Thanks to all of you ..
> 
> Please let me know what exactly is PCC form is .Shall i get it prepared before CO asked me.


PCC stands for Police Clearance Certificate and effectively is a disclosure of your criminal history (if any).

You are required to get a PCC from the police department of each country that you have lived in for a period greater than 12 months over the last decade.

It is oftentimes advisable to wait for a request from the CO before you apply for your PCC but I got mine before the CO asked for them. It's worthwhile to get a headstart especially if you anticipate any difficulty or delays getting your PCC.


----------



## vickey1 (Dec 1, 2011)

sandeep malhotra said:


> Got CO assigned Thanks to all of you ..
> 
> Please let me know what exactly is PCC form is .Shall i get it prepared before CO asked me.


Congrats Sandeep for CO Assignment.

Can you share your timeline please?

Regards,
Vickey.


----------



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

Hi Vickey,

Sorry for replying late.

I applied on 28 April 2011 and in the mid of Jan 2012 CO has been assigned.

Regards
Sandeep


----------



## saback (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi All,
I applied on 07 February 2012 and on 21 Frebuary 2012 CO has been assigned.
176 SS Visa


----------



## jamil (Jan 25, 2012)

sandeep malhotra said:


> Got CO assigned Thanks to all of you ..
> 
> Please let me know what exactly is PCC form is .Shall i get it prepared before CO asked me.


congrates! have you got your visa? 
I hv applied on 27th feb on 475..hv nt got CO yet.


----------

